# Afraid that my bindings stick out too far [pics]



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

I can't help you but I have those same bindings, in black, and they're good. Just thought I'd say.

And Krispy Kreme, like?


----------



## KrisBKreeme (Dec 31, 2012)

Backcountry said:


> I can't help you but I have those same bindings, in black, and they're good. Just thought I'd say.
> 
> And Krispy Kreme, like?


Well I just decided to whip out a screw driver and move them back 2 spaces i guess you can say and now they dont stick out at all! problem solved.

And regarding my username; not quite. 7 years ago when I played basketball in Jr.High the team manager started calling me KrisBKreeme cause my first name is Kris and my last name starts with a B. Way before this Krispy Kreme guy.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Is your friend named Money Mike?


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Is your friend named Money Mike?


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

Just strap your boots in and make sure the heel and toe overhang is the same. if not move it either forward or backward to even it out.


----------



## StimulisRK (Jul 5, 2012)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Is your friend named Money Mike?


* Money *Maker* Mike 


Do you know the width of the board? I'd put somewhere between 6 and 15 degrees on your back back binding too.


----------

